# Real R32 GTR?



## notd5a (12 d ago)

Hi Guys, first time GTR buyer here, found this car in the UAE. Ive been struggling figuring out if this is a legitimate R32 GTR or a GTST converted to a GTR due to a number of red flags when looking at the images. Wondering if anyone could help me figure it out.
Car is supposedly the BNR32-001941, shows up on the GTR registry as black pearl metallic.
Car was repainted. Owner says original color was black but no way of really telling.

So far what i know:

Owner says front bumper was changed (only gave me this information once i inspected it in person).
VIN plate looked new so i asked him and he said he “updated the VIN plate” because the VIN plate was damaged.
Engine bay is painted, im guessing either because of rust or to hide any alteration.
Car has the RB26. Car started fine and ran fine, didn't notice any lights come up on the dash.
Interior guages indicate it is a GTR with the torque gauge and 10k revometer.
Steering wheel im confused on, has any GTR come with the S steering, is the cap swapped or is that just a GTST steering wheel that he overlooked when converting.
Car is “Rust proofed” on the undercarriage.
Couldn't get a clear look at the rear seats, was told that that could indicate if its a GTST or a GTR, idk if this is true or not.
Upon inspection car looked like it had HICAS, but I'm really a newbie and i dont trust my untrained eyes.
Owner says he had the car imported for 2 years prior to selling. He has been forthcoming with information but overly trying to convince me its a GTR and not a GTST or GTT.
My main point of confusion is who the hell would go through switching so many things in a GTT / GTST to make it look like an authentic GTR but then forgetting to change the steering wheel.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like a gtr 

bumper is ok but the paint looks terrible

Under pinning will tell you if it’s a conversion

looks ok but I’d be concerned about how shiny that vin plate looks

what size are wheels ? All match size wise ?

rear badge is gun metal it looks it ? The colour between the R

rear bumper Spats don’t fit a gts so I think I’d say it’s a genuine gtr but with a shiny vin & with all due respect the Middle East is the king of stolen gtrs etc

( someone I know had a Midnight purple r34 stolen off his drive in japan right after auction & tracked it to uae)

Advice - walk away there’s always another & that looks tired


----------



## notd5a (12 d ago)

matty32 said:


> Looks like a gtr
> 
> bumper is ok but the paint looks terrible
> 
> ...


Yea. I completely get it. Im pretty sure this one was stolen too. No auction history in Japan either. Paint is def terrible i agree. I think the wheels match in terms of size i didn't really measure.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If no auction history via car vx id be worried

just walk away

check the stolen registry but then again if it is stolen & cloned it wouldn’t flag

Does the bulk head vin match ?


----------



## notd5a (12 d ago)

matty32 said:


> If no auction history via car vx id be worried
> 
> just walk away
> 
> ...


I checked through Car VX and im still waiting on the report. I think ill get it monday. Meanwhile i asked a @team_free_spirit on instagram to check for me and they reported that there was no auction history for that car.

Where can i find the stolen registry?

And by Bulkhead VIN do you mean the firewall VIN? Or is it some other VIN.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The firewall but in all honestly looks bit ropey so I’d not bother with it


----------



## notd5a (12 d ago)

matty32 said:


> The firewall but in all honestly looks bit ropey so I’d not bother with it


Yea. Thanks for the advice man. Much love ❤


----------



## jm323232 (Mar 22, 2020)

ABS pump/system has been removed and single brake line was done sloppily. Also, the lower cluster surround is not GT-R. It has blanking plates for switches while GT-R is smooth.


----------



## notd5a (12 d ago)

jm323232 said:


> ABS pump/system has been removed and single brake line was done sloppily. Also, the lower cluster surround is not GT-R. It has blanking plates for switches while GT-R is smooth.


Oh. Ok. So its a fake GTR?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The abs delete is period correct on the tuning it’s old - and common 

agree on the surround good spot

basically - walk away


----------



## jm323232 (Mar 22, 2020)

Not necessarily. Could be genuine but I wouldn’t look into it further on this car. You can find better. Cluster surround and horn button are easily changed. 

I can see a cover on the middle of the dash to hide a hole. That would bother me.


----------



## notd5a (12 d ago)

jm323232 said:


> Not necessarily. Could be genuine but I wouldn’t look into it further on this car. You can find better. Cluster surround and horn button are easily changed.
> 
> I can see a cover on the middle of the dash to hide a hole. That would bother me.


Okay.
Thanks guys.


----------



## OXzilla (Jul 22, 2016)

looks like the firewall is stamped BNR in the photo you posted so that would indicate true gtr chassis. The steering wheel could have been swapped to an aftermarket unit and then swapped back with a standard GTS-T wheel (most original steering wheels got binned back in the day)

too many flags for me tbh. work with one of the more reputable exporters in Japan and get one you can be sure of


----------



## notd5a (12 d ago)

OXzilla said:


> looks like the firewall is stamped BNR in the photo you posted so that would indicate true gtr chassis. The steering wheel could have been swapped to an aftermarket unit and then swapped back with a standard GTS-T wheel (most original steering wheels got binned back in the day)
> 
> too many flags for me tbh. work with one of the more reputable exporters in Japan and get one you can be sure of


Hi. Yea too many red flags, got the car vx report back and it was completely deregistered at some point and has no auction history so i wont be going for it.
What exporters would you consider to be reputable. Im currently looking at midoriworks right now, they seem legit and good enough.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Midori works are not Midori Seibi 

I really do hate people trying to live off another companies name or similar

try derek at PCA


----------



## OXzilla (Jul 22, 2016)

Not sure what exporter to recommend, as I've never had personal interaction with any of them.

As mentioned, Derek at Pacific coast auto films the cars that he exports for YouTube and seems pretty normal


----------

